# who sells affordable sawgrass sg400 inks?



## influenze (Jul 21, 2016)

Hello everyone, i am a newbie and already searched all of the subjects on this which were 5plus years old. Who sells the cheapest sub inks? Im out of cyan and Magenta and boy are the prices up there lol! I dont mind buying authentic inks as they work best but if i can save a few dollars per cartridge then im happy! Cheapest ive found them is for around 74$ for the standard size cartridge and ill need at least 2 very soon! Any tips will be greatly appreciated as every dollar counts that goes out of my business as well as into it! Thanks


----------



## edwrench (Mar 14, 2008)

That price is locked up with Sawgrass. No has a generic ink.


----------



## influenze (Jul 21, 2016)

Well that sucks! Ok i do have another question, i had a blled through from a shirt i did (white polyester and red ink) is there a way to remove the dye? From what i was told this stuff doesnt fade or anything and was wondering if i needed to order a new shirt and redo it


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

edwrench said:


> That price is locked up with Sawgrass. No has a generic ink.



I disagree, see this thread ...

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t694658.html#post3715458

Ink Owl also used to offer these but I don't see on their website anymore.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

influenze said:


> Hello everyone, i am a newbie and already searched all of the subjects on this which were 5plus years old. Who sells the cheapest sub inks? Im out of cyan and Magenta and boy are the prices up there lol! I dont mind buying authentic inks as they work best but if i can save a few dollars per cartridge then im happy! Cheapest ive found them is for around 74$ for the standard size cartridge and ill need at least 2 very soon! Any tips will be greatly appreciated as every dollar counts that goes out of my business as well as into it! Thanks


http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t694658.html#post3715458


----------



## mikewohlwend (Apr 19, 2007)

Here's what I posted in another thread about the same thing.



mikewohlwend said:


> Yes they make them and have worked just fine for me.
> 
> Here are the cartridges I bought.
> 
> And the ink


----------



## influenze (Jul 21, 2016)

Just wanted to update this post, while not finding cheaper inks for my sawgrass, i did however find a new printing system with bulk ink for sublimation through Cobra ink! Refills are very reasonable and to refill all colors cost less than the price of ONE color replacement cartridge from sawgrass! 13" by 19" printing area with bulk system right at 400$


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

influenze said:


> Just wanted to update this post, while not finding cheaper inks for my sawgrass, i did however find a new printing system with bulk ink for sublimation through Cobra ink! Refills are very reasonable and to refill all colors cost less than the price of ONE color replacement cartridge from sawgrass! 13" by 19" printing area with bulk system right at 400$


Welcome to our world. You are now one of us... If you would, please go down the hall, hang a right and go in the first door on the left, called the Freedom Room. There will be milk and cookies there.


----------



## influenze (Jul 21, 2016)

WalkingZombie said:


> Welcome to our world. You are now one of us... If you would, please go down the hall, hang a right and go in the first door on the left, called the Freedom Room. There will be milk and cookies there.



I love milk and cookies HAHA!


----------



## bodan63 (Feb 5, 2010)

Can you use Sawgrass Sublime ink? Have plenty since we switched to the new Intense formulation.


----------



## STPG Press (Jul 6, 2015)

influenze said:


> Just wanted to update this post, while not finding cheaper inks for my sawgrass, i did however find a new printing system with bulk ink for sublimation through Cobra ink! Refills are very reasonable and to refill all colors cost less than the price of ONE color replacement cartridge from sawgrass! 13" by 19" printing area with bulk system right at 400$


Holy crap! You found something we didn't.


----------



## bluelineink (Nov 19, 2014)

influenze said:


> Just wanted to update this post, while not finding cheaper inks for my sawgrass, i did however find a new printing system with bulk ink for sublimation through Cobra ink! Refills are very reasonable and to refill all colors cost less than the price of ONE color replacement cartridge from sawgrass! 13" by 19" printing area with bulk system right at 400$


Where was that at? Info please


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

bluelineink said:


> Where was that at? Info please


https://www.cobraink.com/


----------



## bluelineink (Nov 19, 2014)

How good is the quality in comparison? which printer did you go with?


----------



## Lees Custom (Mar 1, 2013)

influenze said:


> Just wanted to update this post, while not finding cheaper inks for my sawgrass, i did however find a new printing system with bulk ink for sublimation through Cobra ink! Refills are very reasonable and to refill all colors cost less than the price of ONE color replacement cartridge from sawgrass! 13" by 19" printing area with bulk system right at 400$


Know this post is old, but wanted to ask you about this anyways as I can't seem to find a definitive answer on this.

You are using this on a SawGrass SG400/800 system? Which Code did you buy off Cobra? I tried searching their products for Sawgrass SG400 and it gave me the XL200 cartridges. Is this what you had purchased?

Thanks in advance as I am not trying to keep paying $77/per cartridge.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Lees Custom said:


> Know this post is old, but wanted to ask you about this anyways as I can't seem to find a definitive answer on this.
> 
> You are using this on a SawGrass SG400/800 system? Which Code did you buy off Cobra? I tried searching their products for Sawgrass SG400 and it gave me the XL200 cartridges. Is this what you had purchased?
> 
> Thanks in advance as I am not trying to keep paying $77/per cartridge.


Cobra is not selling Ricoh (SG) carts, they used to a few years back but no longer.


----------

